# Snowboard Length Calculator



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

And the intent of this thread is?...

That calculator is most definately not very accurate...actually, I lie. That calculator is crap. If you can give me one good reason not to lock this thread, I'm all ears.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

?? so people stop asking the same shit over n over...close it i could care less


----------

